# New To Site And To An Outback



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello All- Im new here, and as I am typing this my wife is driving to pick up our 2009 28KRS. We have currently camped in a pop-up style camper and are very excited to try this one out. During a camper show in Minneapolis this past winter, we looked at one of these and loved it. The past week we decided we were going to buy a toy-hauler. Well, in looking at many models, the outback seemed to be camper first, hauler second. Not true of the other manufacturers, at least for those we looked at. We had to go out of state to buy one of these, it seems that there were not many around. Used ones were nowhere to be found. Several dealer were willing to deal and otherns not at all. Every dealership has to decide their margins and go on from there. Anyway I wanted to say hello to all and ask for any information I need to know as a newbie.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome!!!

We too bought our 23KRS because, just like you said, it's a trailer first and a toy hauler second!

Give us some more info on your tow vehicle, hitch set up, areas that you camp, etc and I am sure you will get lots of responses!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

OregonCampin said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> We too bought our 23KRS because, just like you said, it's a trailer first and a toy hauler second!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I pulling it with an 04 Avalanche. Im sure I won't be winning any races, but that what I will be pulling with for a while anyway. Camping mostly will be local areas in south western MN with the family, but when it just the wife and I, the harley goes in and we take off. We have the bike, atvs, and a golf cart. I thought this would be a great way of wrapping them all together. Next project sell the pop-up and the ski boat to pay for the outback.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Site and on your new trailer!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the family! Going to love your Outback.

Kos


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and congratulations!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

WELCOME! You're gonna LOVE your trailer and this site - folks here really know their stuff and don't mind helping out newbies at all (thanks y'all!). I've been told there are no stupid questions (just stupid people who don't ask questions)! Again, welcome and enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site and we expect pictures soon!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

Welcome!!
You'll love this site! Is your Avalanche the 1500 or 2500? We too have an 07 Avy - 5.3, 4.10 ratio. We've been looking at the 23KRS but also love the 28KRS. Let us know how she pulls.

Congratulations!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow 28KRS!!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations on the OB.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME, CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!!


----------



## 4ms (Jun 24, 2009)

Hanson said:


> Hello All- Im new here, and as I am typing this my wife is driving to pick up our 2009 28KRS. We have currently camped in a pop-up style camper and are very excited to try this one out. During a camper show in Minneapolis this past winter, we looked at one of these and loved it. The past week we decided we were going to buy a toy-hauler. Well, in looking at many models, the outback seemed to be camper first, hauler second. Not true of the other manufacturers, at least for those we looked at. We had to go out of state to buy one of these, it seems that there were not many around. Used ones were nowhere to be found. Several dealer were willing to deal and otherns not at all. Every dealership has to decide their margins and go on from there. Anyway I wanted to say hello to all and ask for any information I need to know as a newbie.


Sorry Hanson. I just used your thread title on my new thread. Not sure what I'm doing, kind of new to this forum stuff. Anyway, congrats on your new outback and forgive me for copying your thread title.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome and I wish you many happy times in your Outback!

Michele


----------

